

PhD Model Canvas (adopted from business model canvas) - shahramfi
http://cs.joensuu.fi/~seivazi/

======
shahramfi
We thought why not to adopt BMC for researchers and PhD guys like myself. Here
what we come up with: PMC Model for researcher to make plans more concise,
easy to keep track on the goals and modify them. I would appreciate any
comments regarding to the Model and elements.

------
tersiag
I think the canvas is a great tool for discussing research. One can easily use
it to plan a research proposal or article

~~~
shahramfi
I think we should think how we we adjust the model for any scientific paper as
you discuss that in the first point of idea.

